

Goodbye Jody - kirillzubovsky
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2013/01/29/goodbye-jody

======
iusable
I never had a chance to meet Jody, but had connected with him online a couple
of times. He couldn't have been more gracious with his time and knowledge.

Great loss to #startupville & the LA Scene.

